# anniversary



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

My anniversary is next tuesday, would have been 10 yrs or is going to be 10 yrs as were not divorced yet, my stbx usually takes our son tuesdays and I dont really want to look at him that day so I am going to tell him I have plans with my son that day, He wont care about not taking him as he really isnt the greatest dad, so I am just going to take my son out for dinner and chucky cheese. My son is my strength and when i am with him nothing or nobody matters so I figured if i take him out I wont be sad as he makes me smile all the time.


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect date. I think you should also treat yourself to something that's just for you - I don't know, maybe some perfume or chocolates or whatever the hell you want and can afford. Don't forget to give yourself presents!


----------

